# Diamond Python Breeding - Help



## Drew (Jan 21, 2017)

G'day Members

Im hoping that someone on here maybe able to shed some light on a question I have as I couldn't find anything on Google search.

I bought a diamond python approx 10 years ago from Dolittle Farm and it was identified as a male.
Late last year I had the opportunity to purchase a female diamond python around the same age in the hope to breed them.

They have been sharing a large outdoor enclosure for the past 8 months and recently I was worried because they both have not been eaten since coming out of hibernation. I observed this week (Tuesday) that there was approx 10 eggs in the cage and the female snake was skinnier - i did not observe her laying these eggs but since the eggs appeared she has now eaten. 

I collected the eggs and have them in a incubator.

The strange thing came today as I was cleaning the outdoor cage (new turf & trees) so I put both snake in a run/cage and I observed that the other snake (the apparent male) also lay some eggs.
This is the 1st time that the "male" snake has done this in the 10 years that I have had him.

My question is; 
Do female Diamond Python lay false clutches?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry but Im not sure what you mean by a 'false clutch'.
If you are suggesting that both snakes are females and have laid without any contact with a male ever? 
10 eggs for a Diamond would be a very small clutch even for a 1st breeding, is it possible a single female laid part of the clutch one day, became egg bound but has managed to clear the obstruction?
If the eggs are infertile laying can take place over several days to a week or more.
Have you candled the eggs to see if they are fertile? Can you post a pic of the eggs to give us more to go on?


----------



## StunningMorelia (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't know of any proven cases of asexual production in carpet pythons? I was thinking along the same lines as Pauls_Pythons


----------



## pythonhunter (Jan 22, 2017)

Your best bet would be to candle them to see if they are fertile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

